# Mandar desde el computador a un circuito



## Osukyaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Ayuda !!!

necesito hacer un circuito que sea capas de que sea almacenado 4 bits en el integrado 74ls194 y ser mostrados en un display de 7 segmentos, el decodificador que uso es el 7447.

los 4 bits enviados deben de ser desde la computadora con un programa....

ayuda sobre el como realizar el circuito y como hacer el software


Toda su ayuda sera de gran utilidad...
gracias por su atensión....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

Osukyaru dijo:
			
		

> Ayuda !!!
> 
> necesito hacer un circuito que sea capas de que sea almacenado 4 bits en el integrado 74ls194 y ser mostrados en un display de 7 segmentos, el decodificador que uso es el 7447.
> 
> ...



Hola para sacar datos con turbo c++ es outportb(dirección,dato) en visualbasic out&dirección dato.

Para cargar el valor en el 74194, puede decirle que trabaje como registro de paralelo a paralelo y a la salida poner el deco , esta sencillo no?

Saludos


----------

